# Girls Spaceliner to this?



## mickeyc (Mar 14, 2018)

Bought a girls Spaceliner for $30 and did this to it.  Got the wheel set from a CABE'r with the 7 speed Nexus, tires and all.  Tank is from a CABE'r too.  Hammered pewter is the color.  


 

 Rides GREAT!  

Mike


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2018)

don't ask me why, but when I see a man on a girls bike in my head I yell out the window "GIRLS BIKE - GIRLS BIKE!!!". 
your bike is cool though.


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2018)

*Very Cool..Nice workmanship!!*


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 4, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> don't ask me why, but when I see a man on a girls bike in my head I yell out the window "GIRLS BIKE - GIRLS BIKE!!!".
> your bike is cool though.



When you have a set you can ride a step through frame & a no horn seat


----------



## TRM (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks great!

Hammer time.


----------

